# Goat with sudden large lump on her side



## WILLIFORD (Aug 30, 2018)

Yesterday when I went to milk my 3 year old NGD doe in the morning, she had a lump about the size of a golf ball cut in half on her left side about 6 inches forward of her tail and about 3 inches down from her spine. This is the side I milk from so I know the lump came on suddenly as it was not there 12 hours earlier. Additionally I noticed her udder wash feverish, as well. However when I milked her this morning the lump was still present and may have been a little larger but not much if any, but the udder was no longer feverish. The lump is smooth, I checked, looking for any red spots, lump, abcesses, splinters, or bite marks on the lump, but found nothing. It's just a smooth lump. One thing they I must note, is I keep bees as well and there are 4 hives within 20 feet of the goat pin. I thinking she may have gotten stung, but I have only been doing the goat thing for about a month, so I don't want to assume anything. I am not sure what my best course of action is. My other 2 doelings are about 14 weeks old and have no issues thus far. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Unfortunately I won't have any pictures to post until tomorrow.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 30, 2018)

picture would be helpful


----------

